# Small hands, looking for suggestions



## tcollins (Jan 9, 2011)

Every knife I try with my pinch grip, ends up with half of the handle sticking out past the back of my palm. Does anyone else have this problem? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

it's just how it is, the rest of the handle is made for balancing the blade.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you may be "coming over the top." If you are, it may or may not be a problem. Could you either post a pic or describe how your grip looks different from mine?

BDL


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds like  you're doing things right!

Don't worry about it.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

how to grip a chef knife

http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/knifeskills/ss/knifegrips_2.htm

=D


----------



## tcollins (Jan 9, 2011)

FranzB69,

Looks like I'm holding it exactly like the photo in the link you posted. I can appreciate the counter balancing of the handle that extends past my hand, what I don't understand is why the thickness and curvature of the handle is more suited to my hand if I do not do a pinch grip. It's almost as if the knife manufacturers are promoting that the knife be held as a hammer.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

if you could tell is what kind of knife you have, that might shed more light.

=D


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

tcollins said:


> FranzB69,
> Looks like I'm holding it exactly like the photo in the link you posted. I can appreciate the counter balancing of the handle that extends past my hand, what I don't understand is why the thickness and curvature of the handle is more suited to my hand if I do not do a pinch grip. It's almost as if the knife manufacturers are promoting that the knife be held as a hammer.


LOL

a lot of the 'Major' knife manufacturers are in the industry to sell knives. They couldn't give a crap about good / bad grips or handles. They sell to the majority... and that my friend is not me or you.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

tcollins wrote:


> FranzB69,
> Looks like I'm holding it exactly like the photo in the link you posted. I can appreciate the counter balancing of the handle that extends past my hand, what I don't understand is why the thickness and curvature of the handle is more suited to my hand if I do not do a pinch grip. It's almost as if the knife manufacturers are promoting that the knife be held as a hammer.


and MichaelGA added:


> a lot of the 'Major' knife manufacturers are in the industry to sell knives. They couldn't give a crap about good / bad grips or handles. They sell to the majority... and that my friend is not me or you.


While there are a few handles which simply won't work for a few people, a pinch grip is a lot more adaptable than a "baseball" type grip. It's "adaptable" in the sense that it will be comfortable with a wider variety of hand sizes as well as knife handle shapes and sizes.

It's possible but unlikely you've got a hand/handle mismatch. It's far more likely that you're just not used to the pinch grip and/or are doing it incorrectly. The most likely possibility of all is that your knives are dull and that a pinch style grip is uncomfortable because you're trying to grip the knife hard enough to transfer a lot of power to the edge.

"Counterbalancing" is not an issue in any way at all. That you bring it up suggest to me that you're unclear on the concept of how a chef's knife should be held and used. That's not intended as a sleight or criticism. None of us were born knowing how to pinch grip. We all had to learn, and for some of us the learning never stops.

If you want my help, a better description of your grip would be helpful, and so would pictures. Please read my article _Getting a Grip on a Good Pinch_, and tell me what you differently from the grip I describe. Also, tell us something about your knife and how you sharpen it.

BDL


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

tcollins said:


> Every knife I try with my pinch grip, ends up with half of the handle sticking out past the back of my palm. Does anyone else have this problem? Suggestions? Thanks!


That's going to often be the case even on knives with small handles. Why is this an issue?


FranzB69 said:


> how to grip a chef knife
> 
> http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/knifeskills/ss/knifegrips_2.htm
> 
> =D


This is a very good example IMO because it shows the forefinger opposite of the thumb. All too often that finger gets wrapped around the handle like a death grip. I guess some folks are worried about protecting those digits. With single bevel knives and even a suj I often I find I use a grip that IIIR I recently saw you dub as the "accuser".

Dave


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

thank you for illuminating us on how to grip a knife. =D 

i certainly learned from the masters like you guys.


----------

